# Freaking out



## 20422 (May 10, 2006)

Yesterday I totally freaked out. I feel like, when is this going to stop?!! I've tried everything!!







Some days are easier to deal with this then others, but when push comes to shove, you have to just SCREAM about it!!


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

I had a similar day yesterday.... I've just accepted that it's never gonna go away...


----------



## 20422 (May 10, 2006)

Oh, please don't accept it!! Read my posts and see if what I have done to come to better health and a better understanding helps you! I am severely depressed about the lost time and the lagging behind I've done on getting my life together, but please realize that you can greatly improve your condition! I like to say to myself that it's something I WILL have to deal with for a long time, many years, even. But wit h the kinds of improvements I've made, I know I can beat it, if I don't go completly insane first!! PM me if you like, we can lose our heads together.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I freak out all the time- when I have to meet someone/talk to someone/go somewhere alone/go to seminars/go in shops etc etc. I have social anxiety disorder and am usually in a state of high anxiety. I've tried many drugs- benzos, propranalol, buspirone- nothing seems to help except alcohol!


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

I still haven't had any ultrasound tests or anything like that, just blood tests and physical examinations, and my pain is often lower-right situated, right where the appendix is, so I often freak out when I feel it there, but when it's on the left or in another place I don't tend to "freak out" so much, though it does depress the hell out of me.Maybe the best way would be to try a food intolerance test? They can cost tonnes of money but it'd help you find out which food type to cut out.


----------



## 14643 (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah please please dont think there is no hope. I had a terrible time, firstly showed symptoms of IBS although at the time i didnt know what it was and then began getting extremely anxious which then developed into severe panic disorder. I also then suffered a break down due to some problems at home. I know this all sounds very negative but its to show that i really really didnt think i had hope all the way through it and i know it does feel like no one understands...there isnt enough out there to help this sort of thing...but once you learn to listen to yourself and take things slower...things change..just dont put pressure on yourself that something is wrong if you have been feeling that way for so long. I didnt use any medication for my anxiety problems, although i still have an odd bad day here and there but i maanged to go through uni despite all these probs, and am not teaching something two years ago would have freaked me out...it does go away!!!!Sukie - i know...what your saying rings a bell...and at the time i didnt understand as i was a very out going, easy going girl...but i am now that girl again although it was difficult. You have got to push yourself to keep trying, keep going out, keep aiming for what you want/ed to do. Little goals and steps...get counselling! that helped me wonders to realise why i had got into that state to bein with...dont drink!! (easy to say!







i was a big boozer) but lay off it for a bit...give yourself time to think.


----------



## 19322 (Mar 30, 2006)

Sukie,Social anxiety is a difficult thing to deal with. My boyfriend suffers from it and it affects his life greatly. He always recommends a book called "Painfully Shy". I've read it myself and it has helped me a bit in understanding my own anxiety with IBS. Please read it, don't give up. There are many people out there like you, alcohol isn't the answer as that can really affect your IBS. Have you ever tried taking an anti-anxiety medication? My boyfriend swears by Celexa. It can even help with IBS symptoms.


----------

